# Reformed Mission books?



## thistle93 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi! So many missional books out there have such bad theology. Can someone recommend some books that deal with missions from a reformed perspective? Especially any that touch on that while we are called to labor it is a sovereign work of God in bringing people from all nations to Himself. Also any books from a reformed perspective that deal with all those passages in the OT that speak of God making His name great among the nations & earth, showing that God's salvation was never meant just for the nation of Israel but a people from every tribe & tongue? Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 26, 2011)

I highly recommend An Introduction to the Science of Missions by J.H. Bavinck.


----------



## elnwood (Sep 26, 2011)

I assume you've already read Piper's "Let the Nations Be Glad"?

You should read Walter Kaiser's "Mission in the Old Testament: Israel as a Light to the Nations." You may also want to check out Christopher J. H. Wright's "The Mission of God: Unlocking the Bible's Grand Narrative" and "The Mission of God's People: A Biblical Theology of the Church's Mission." Both Kaiser and Wright are preeminent scholars of Old Testament and Theology of Mission.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

Planting an Orthodox Presbyterian Church


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: The Planting and Development of Missionary Churches (9780972943703): John L. Nevius: Books


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 26, 2011)

_Planting, Watering, Growing_ fits the


thistle93 said:


> ...recommend some books that deal with missions from a reformed perspective...


 but not necessarily the rest of your request.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 4, 2011)

David Sill's _the Missionary Call_ and also his book _Reaching and Teaching_ are quite good.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazon.com: The Mission of God: Unlocking the Bible's Grand Narrative (9780830825714): Christopher J. H. Wright: Books


----------

